# Grind to brew time?



## Dr Wu (Aug 27, 2017)

Newbie question so apologies but what would be a reasonable grind to brew time before flavour dropped off .

I tend to have a brew mid morning then another mid afternoon.

Would it be okay to do one grind in the morning to cover both brews.

I'm just learning so not super fussy yet but want to get the best flavour from my cup.

Thanks


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Welcome - I'd recommend grinding just before you do the brew. I've seen different figures quoted but flavour starts degrading when you grind it as it's now exposed to oxygen (think about cutting fruit etc. before you use it as an example, I think).


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Try it and see how you go, I often end up leaving coarse grounds for a couple of hours before brewing.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dr Wu said:


> Newbie question so apologies but what would be a reasonable grind to brew time before flavour dropped off .
> 
> I tend to have a brew mid morning then another mid afternoon.
> 
> ...


If espresso then id grind when you need to brew . If you really wanna get the best from the cup then grind when you need to brew .

If your learning then its easier to work out what adjustments you need to make with fresh coffee ...


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

For best flavour brew as soon after grinding as possible. Coffee not only loses aroma quickly, it also absorbs odours from the environment.


----------



## Dr Wu (Aug 27, 2017)

Thanks , I thought the answer would be grind for the brew but wanted to check. Need to get myself a good travel grinder now, any recomendations?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Dr Wu said:


> Thanks , I thought the answer would be grind for the brew but wanted to check. Need to get myself a good travel grinder now, any recomendations?


How much do you want to spend? I can recommend the Feldgrind - which I use for travel and work. It can do espresso as well as brew.


----------



## Dr Wu (Aug 27, 2017)

lake_m said:


> How much do you want to spend? I can recommend the Feldgrind - which I use for travel and work. It can do espresso as well as brew.


Feldgrind is top of my list but they are almost impossible to find.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

At some point (!) there will be there option of an Aergrind. This is a compact, productionised version of the Feldgrind with the same burr set, designed to fit inside an Aeropress but that should be able to grind for all methods including espresso. It's a Kickstarter at the moment and backers should be getting their grinders soon ( next few weeks if updates are to be believed). Not sure when they're going to be on general sale but I imagine well before Christmas as the KS units should have been sent out by end sept and the main production run for stock should be underway - hopefully.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

If you put a wanted ad in the appropriate section of the Forum, someone may be willing to part with theirs. A few have changed hands recently.


----------



## Dr Wu (Aug 27, 2017)

The Aerogrind would be ideal but from reading on this Forum it seems Knock aren't the most speedy at getting things out the door.

I will place a want ad but really need something to replace my cheapy grinder from Amazon


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

There are several videos on youtube from baristas and enthusiasts that claim that the taste deteriorates dramatically within 3 days of grinding, to the point of "can't drink it no more". However, I personally was able to enjoy the coffee just over a week after grinding, and it was acceptable. It does not last longer than a week in my house. I tried few times older coffees (1-2 month?) at other places, it just tastes flat to me, like mud.


----------

